# fovorite wax



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

i was just wondering with so many waxes out there what are people prefering now im looking fo 1 wax answers not a list of five that i often see so what is you top wax weather its for ease of application, durability, or even smell


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Britemax vantage :thumb:


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Bouncers CTR :thumb:


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh now that's a hard one....

Ummmm probably my latest one tbh Blackfire Midnight Sun.


----------



## Miha (May 4, 2012)

I tought i will never say this...FK1000P....I tried and owned a lot of waxes from DW, Swisswax, AF,....and I was skeptical about FK1000P, because of price tag...but after applying one layer...it is phenomenal! It lacks a smell and gloss, compared to some high end waxes, but beading/sheeting, durability and easiness of use is well over it's price tag. 

But in absolute category, i like SW mirage or shield the most.:thumb:

lp,M


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

I've got loads of faves but one that I love is DoDo Juice Rubbish Boys Juiced Edition


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Vics Red.


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

Iv got a number of waxes but my favourite one is Auto Finesse Passion smells good and easy to use


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Bouncers Sat Rock


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Autoglym HD Wax


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Swissvax shield


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

Dodo Juice Hard Candy for me.

Easy on easy off, fantastic beading after a few layers


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

That's a difficult question, on many levels. Each wax brings something different to the table.

Personally, at the moment, I'm a big fan of BMD waxes, Helios and Sirius. Both so easy to use and easy to buff off to leave a lovely glow and depth to the paint.
I have two custom D€finitive waxes which I haven't even used yet as I've been so happy with the BMD waxes.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Dodos Rainforest Rub, the original and still the best. 
Gonz.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Dfinitive waxx 0stendo.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

ADS Kostos


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

One of my top three :- Dfinitive waxx Number One


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Collinite 845


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

D£finitive wax show edition/[email protected] I had made:thumb:


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Autosmart WAX...easy on/off and great beading..lasts up to 6 months.


----------



## gmcg (Mar 30, 2013)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Autoglym HD Wax


Have to agree


----------



## petesimcock (Aug 2, 2012)

I have to say that with my limited use of different waxes, dodo juice's supernatural hybrid is my favourite


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

crystal rock


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Def wax 0stendo


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

I didn't test all my waxes yet, but from the ones I tested the battle would been between Zymöl Destiny and Swissvax Insignis V2.
Destiny has the better smell (best smelling wax I have) and looks, Insignis has a better sheeting and durability.


----------



## dailly92 (Mar 22, 2012)

ive only tried a few waxes but i really like AutoFinesse Desire.


----------



## den dis (Sep 3, 2013)

bouncer's vanilla ice


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Zymol Glasur.SJ.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Polishangel Famous
BMD Sirius


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Easy. Mine is the one and only Bouncers satsuma rock


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

I've been really impressed with Megs #16. Pretty cheap but excellent results.


----------

